# How long can your 10lb CO2 tank last?



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Sounds like you have a slow leak. I would expect at least 6 months.

What kind of tubing are you using? Silicone can lose up to 6% of the CO2 per foot.

You can also weigh the tank. There should be a TW (Tare Weight) stamped on the tank somewhere. Add 10 lbs to that to find out what a full tank would weigh. 

Make sure you used a new washer. Also make sure you tighted the regulator down firmly and check it a few hours later.


----------



## sfish (Feb 7, 2006)

Rex Grigg said:


> What kind of tubing are you using? Silicone can lose up to 6% of the CO2 per foot.


I use CO2-Proof Tubing 100 from aquatic-store. I am not sure what they are made of but am sure not silicone.



Rex Grigg said:


> Make sure you used a new washer. Also make sure you tighted the regulator down firmly and check it a few hours later.


I used a brand new plastic washer that came with the regulator. But I didn't check it after installed. I should do that this time.:icon_cry:


----------



## adamjh (Sep 2, 2005)

My 20lb tank has been running for the past 8 months. I don't know how long it will last, but, by logic, a 10lb tank should still be going at 4 months post-refill ( and probably should last much longer than that).


----------



## Adrian (Aug 17, 2005)

Get a solinoid, you don't need to run it day and night. But either way it should last longer than two months. I run mine with the lights on a 90gal. i's been about 6 months, that reminds me.......


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

My 10 lb tank has been providing CO2 to 3 tanks for a little over a year. It was perhaps a little overfilled, and is definitely going low now, approaching the 600 psi mark, but it CAN last that long if there are no leaks.

That's with a solenoid, so it runs only 10 hrs a day.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

My 10 lb ran for 4 months @1 BPS 24/7, and is currently giong on 2 months @ 3BPS and is still going strong. 

Definilty get get the soapy spray bottle out, and check.


----------

